# Mouse control?



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

fmitchelltx said:


> i live out in a very rural area. I am beginning to get mice in my house. I purchased 4 of the AC rodent repel devices that plug into the wall last summer. They are still plugged in but are apparently no longer working. How long are the devices good for?


They're good for 0 seconds, they're a scam.



> As I am seeing mice already this year, I know my problem will only get worse in the coming months, What is the best way to keep these rodents out of my home. I have small dogs and a cat in the house so I don't want to just leave rodent poison out on the floor. A few minutes ago, I saw a mouse with a new block of poison come out from behind a couch with it in his mouth! I have picked it up and put it between the couch and wall again.
> 
> What are my best options to keep the rodents out of my home? I understand that is hard to do considering where I live. Are the electrical rodent control devices any different or are they all the same? If there is a difference, which ones should I purchase?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the repel devices either.
Number one thing to do is trap the buggers. I prefer the snap traps but some people don't like killing anything and there may be a good reason for the live trap. Flees will abandon a dead mouse and you don't want to get that started. 

But, set traps outside as well. I frequently see businesses with traps located around their building, especially restaurants. But any business with a dumpster outside has a problem and the best place to prevent them coming in is to trap them on the outside.

Mice are prolific and whatever you remove will quickly be replaced so it takes determination and lots of traps.

Next is to locate their entrance points and seal your house.

With pets you will need to keep their food sealed and not leave it out. Same for your food and trash. Eliminating their food source is a good step.

Remember, if the mice are getting in their larger cousins won't be far behind.

Bud


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Next to impossible to beat a snap trap to get rid of them. But, as mentioned, you also have to close any entry points and eliminate east food sources. Entry points are of course around outdoor spigots, gas and water lines, etc., but also look at things like where water and waste lines enter vanities. Steel wool, caulk, etc. can help you eliminate such openings. As far as pet food, we're down to just wild bird seed these days, but have always kept it in the larger plastic trash cans with sealable lids.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is a thread about getting rid of mice in the house...

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-make-better-mouse-trap-free-84263/

There are a few other threads here as well about the bucket trap. YouTube has video's about how to build it. 

I made 3 of them for my mom's farmhouse and she caught 13 mice. We put one in the kitchen, under the sink, where she saw the mice. Another was placed upstairs, on the 2nd floor and another one in the garage. 

I can't find the thread where one of our members here caught well over 100 mice with the buckets he had in his garage. He lives in the middle of a corn field.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Micky's demise after Minnie caught him cheating.

And now for the rest of the story. I have no idea how a mouse could get caught like that so use your own imagination.


----------



## Roger2077 (Mar 10, 2017)

There's a couple of steps:

1) Block all access points: do a very thorough inspection of the outside and look for any places they might be getting in. These access points could be low or high, these critters can climb too.

Just think if you were a mouse, how would you get in?

You migh have to do some small repairs on the place.

2) Catch the critters that already got in - use glue traps, in my experience they're the best. And when you hear squeaks from the glue box, it's time to throw it out and replace it.

I don't think the stereotypical mousetrap works because they can get the bait without setting off the trap.

3) Hire a professional to identify access points around the place. 

If you still get mice, you haven't blocked all access points yet.

Good luck.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> Here is a thread about getting rid of mice in the house...
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-make-better-mouse-trap-free-84263/
> 
> ...


See this link also. Similar design. Larger scale.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Ya beat me to it,.... I was gonna link my explanation of the ******* mouse killer,....

Same idea as linked in post #5, but much larger, 'n cruder, though the same operation, 'n effect,....

Something I didn't mention in that 1 is that the liquid can be water, or in the winter in freezin' weather, antifreeze mix,...
But any liquid will work,...


----------



## gill527 (Apr 11, 2017)

The easy way to control mouse is to use trap.


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

There are bait stations you can get for mice that are a plastic box with a hole only big enough for a mouse to get in, and inside is a block of poison bait. They can be opened to clean out and replace the poison but it's like opening a childproof bottle. A cat could not get into it. I suppose a dog could chew it long enough until it opened though.


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

Control mouse is to use trap, Termite infestation can go unnoticed for longer until it causes damage to your home. But in order to make sure that your home is free from termites, you need to get it regularly inspected by the trained professionals.


----------



## phoenixpestpros (Mar 27, 2017)

Pretty much anything you use to repel them won't work. Trapping takes time and effort because you have to check the traps daily, otherwise you will end up with a house smelling so bad you won't want to stay in it. The by far easiest route is to hire a professional to get it taken care of. They'll close up the entry points so you won't have an ongoing problem.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Mice aren't too much concern here at the ranch with a feral cat strolling through on nearly a daily basis and Ms Barred Owl visiting occasionally for food to feed growing her family. But in case they miss one I do keep a few traps set and run the trap line on a daily basis.


----------



## Jason Lares (May 13, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Mice aren't too much concern here at the ranch with a feral cat strolling through on nearly a daily basis and Ms Barred Owl visiting occasionally for food to feed growing her family. But in case they miss one I do keep a few traps set and run the trap line on a daily basis.


I was going to say get more cats, but not as effective as an owl!


----------



## ChicoBugGuy (May 4, 2017)

For mouse control, we use the large rat glue traps. Some say inhumane, but they work really well for us. We use catchmaster peanut butter scented ones. They make paper backed ones and plastic tray filled ones. The plastic tray filled ones work better for us.


----------



## ManualCornelius (May 19, 2017)

Have you tried an electric trap yet? Removing rodents with traps or poisons will not keep rodents out of your home in the future. To permanently keep rats and mice out of your home or business, you will need to prevent access by sealing all possible entry points. It is equally important to eliminate rodent attractions such as food and water by keeping food in tightly sealed containers and repairing leaky pipes.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I live in a townhouse that backs to the woods so plenty of mice around. I would get some in the house every year or 2... and for some reason they went to the attic. I used one of those bucket traps up there very successfully. Now what I do is put one of those bait stations (outdoor rated) on my rear lower deck up against the wall to interdict them there. I figure these would be the ones that would eventually find their way in. So far so good, haven't had a mouse inside for a few years. I have the refillable model so just open it up and pop in a new block when needed.

One trick if you use a bait station or those enclosed mouse traps outside... tie them down, else some critters will carry them off. I was using some of those Ortho mouse traps baited with peanut butter and the squirrels took them all until I tied them down with pieces of wire.

BTW, VERY cool owl picture!


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

First thing to do is to eliminate their food source. If there is food they will keep coming back. I'm sure you know that a mouse can enter via very small openings. The droppings should tell you where they are entering and finding food. If their travel routes are in question sprinkle some talcum powder.....typically along the baseboards. With household pets and small children traps are a problem. As others have said there are traps with very small openings that only mice can get into.
A pro will come in and seal some holes and put down traps....you could give them a try to see what they use for your house pet situation.
If you can go with the snap traps, peanut butter mixed with bacon grease is supposed to be irresistible to mice.
Are the pets pointing you to the mice source?


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

That's a myth that they only invade places for food. They also look for safe places to live. Seal up the structure and your vermin problem will end.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

clarenceboddick said:


> That's a myth that they only invade places for food. They also look for safe places to live. Seal up the structure and your vermin problem will end.


You be absolutely correct.

When gasoline was approaching 5 bucks / gallon there were many many chevy type suburban vehicles parked for the smaller beater run abouts for better gas mileage. The mechanic business picked up for those gas guzzlers because those vehicles being idol made a perfect place for mom and pop mouse to nest and raise those young ones. There was no food under the hood in most instances but plenty of wire to chew and insulation for nest building not to mention the expensive computer repair.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

clarenceboddick said:


> That's a myth that they only invade places for food. They also look for safe places to live. Seal up the structure and your vermin problem will end.


My post did not say that they ONLY invade for food. I was told by the professional exterminator that came to deal with my mice problem that the mice would keep returning unless the food source was eliminated.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Agree. The only places I have found nests in my house is in an old ski boot, a workshop base cabinet, and the attic. No food or water anywhere around... just quiet dark places.



clarenceboddick said:


> That's a myth that they only invade places for food. They also look for safe places to live. Seal up the structure and your vermin problem will end.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just to note, the attic is a connecting point to almost everywhere in the house, especially where electrical and plumbing route through the framework. Best test is to not rely on finding their nest but to set some traps in many places. They do especially love insulation as they can hide, sleep and make their nests.

Bud


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

One problem people make is to bait them into the same area's they don't want them.
Example, post one, OP has poison bait behind the sofa and then is horrified to see what? A mouse with bait coming from behind the sofa.
As almost every poster on thread has said, "food and water sources must be removed". Pet food and water needs to be picked up after feeding.
Put the poison bait in the lower crawl space and check it regularly. If you do bait them into the living space, it should be a one way trip!


----------



## smiddy539 (Jun 26, 2017)

take a 5 gallon bucket

put holes on the top to slide a metal rod or wood dowel through

get a can - small empty paint can maybe - put holes in that put the dowel through the holes in the can and also in the bucket

So that the can spins whole hovering over the top of the bucket

put peanut butter on the paint can

put a gallon of water at the bottom of the bucket

take a yard stick or equivalent and lead it up the edge of the bucket.

mouse will try to jump onto the paint can for the peanut butter

when he does he will roll off into the water and drown. 

you can catch a few mice a night that way.


----------

